# So another stonetoss comic came true



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 2, 2021)

So I woke up this morning, and I had a work email from a customer asking what I thought of this:




They knew about the stonetoss comic:



And they were asking what I thought about it coming true, and what it meant that the president just reenacted it out on national TV.  So, other than the humor, I'm completely thunderstuck that they would just let the cat out of the bag.  If what he's saying "Our country has become much more progressive and accepting of race mixing! Look at these commercials as proof!" then what is the audience laughing about once the president said the "They're selling soap, man" line?  What does the president mean when he says "Its not a joke"?  What does the president mean when he says "We have hope"?  Kiwifam, am I being pranked or did a dementia patient, that only got elected because the last president was too mean on the internets, just say the quiet part loud?  I need coffee.  I suppose I'm also wondering I suppose whether this was the most appalling stonetoss comic to unironically later become reality?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 2, 2021)

I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 2, 2021)

You're overthinking it.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jun 2, 2021)

yes


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow how deep


----------



## R00T (Jun 2, 2021)

I’d be more concerned that a customer is unironically sending you stonetoss comics.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 2, 2021)

R00T said:


> I’d be more concerned that a customer is unironically sending you stonetoss comics.


Why?  Is an employee not allowed to have a good relationship with a customer?  I thought that was one of the points of customer service.

I've had plenty of customers in my past jobs shoot the shit with me when I was in the middle of doing IT support for them, especially ones that didn't always have a stick up their ass about stuff.  Then again all of my customers were employees from other branch locations of the company.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 2, 2021)

R00T said:


> I’d be more concerned that a customer is unironically sending you stonetoss comics.


I'm misusing terms to hide the nature of my job, someone is paying me and we're talking about stonetoss.  So 'customer'.  I can't tell you why its less unusual than you might think.



SSF2T Old User said:


> Why?  Is an employee not allowed to have a good relationship with a customer?  I thought that was one of the points of customer service.
> 
> I've had plenty of customers in my past jobs shoot the shit with me when I was in the middle of doing IT support for them, especially ones that didn't always have a stick up their ass about stuff.  Then again all of my customers were employees from other branch locations of the company.


Well, that's the thing.  I wanted to double check whether my opinion was off base, so why not pseudonymously on kiwifarms?  Unfortunately its either just "huwites chimping about over girls" or that I shouldn't discuss what a customer wants to talk about.  I'm just going to my backup plan of making a 'chew soap' Obama joke, mixed with a Biden's just a 3rd term joke.


----------



## Devyn (Jun 2, 2021)

He's talked about it before too--he _really_ loves those commercials, apparently:


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 2, 2021)

i heard the simpsons predicted 9/11


----------



## Dark Edea (Jun 2, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> You're overthinking it.


Pretty rich coming from one of you people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 2, 2021)

Another one came true? This is the one that most consistently is true.

Biden says fun things sometimes to reassure them he's a good goy.










			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2013/05/biden-praises-jews-goes-too-far.html


----------



## Standardized Profile (Jun 2, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


Or wanted to, in most cases.


----------



## MooseGump (Jun 2, 2021)

amogus


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Biden says fun things sometimes to reassure them he's a good goy.
> 
> View attachment 2224694
> 
> ...


God that's so accidentally BASED


----------



## R00T (Jun 2, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Why?  Is an employee not allowed to have a good relationship with a customer?  I thought that was one of the points of customer service.
> 
> I've had plenty of customers in my past jobs shoot the shit with me when I was in the middle of doing IT support for them, especially ones that didn't always have a stick up their ass about stuff.  Then again all of my customers were employees from other branch locations of the company.





Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I'm misusing terms to hide the nature of my job, someone is paying me and we're talking about stonetoss. So 'customer'. I can't tell you why its less unusual than you might think.


his own description here makes it sound more like he's doing something cringe rather than actual work.  My initial point was that I was more concerned about the customer being a sperg but now I'm more curious about op.

You aren't this customer's fetish artist are you, OP?


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Jun 2, 2021)

OP is right. The question is how long will this website last until we all get President PepeJojoBiden trapped us into the prison camps for being bad Trump supporters? Hmm......


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 2, 2021)

None of this happened.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 2, 2021)

The negroes in Tulsa tried to protect a criminal of their own race. This is hopelessly cliche, but play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 2, 2021)

I too have noticed you see interracial couples constantly in ads now, like this Cracker Barrel ad for one example.






It's creepy because you see it so frequently and you know a political message is being sent, advertising has always been bullshit but it didn't used to be so baldly political.



Adolphin said:


> The negroes in Tulsa tried to protect a criminal of their own race. This is hopelessly cliche, but play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


They were trying to protect him from being lynched instead of being tried in a court of law, white people then proceeded to massacre innocent people that had nothing to do with the incident.

There's no defending historical lynchings or what the white people did in Tulsa, if you commit a crime you deserve to be convicted in a court of law, not murdered by a mob, that's not justice.

What we have going on today in America is people being railroaded by mob mentality, just from the opposite end of the political spectrum, in neither case is that justice.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 2, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I too have noticed you see interracial couples constantly in ads now, like this Cracker Barrel ad for one example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police sheriff of Tulsa repeatedly refused to hand him out to the White mob outside. This whole affair exploded when armed negroes came which made the confrontation inevitable.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 2, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> The police sheriff of Tulsa repeatedly refused to hand him out to the White mob outside. This whole affair exploded when armed negroes came which made the confrontation inevitable.


Was not a smart move to be sure, but that justifies murdering a bunch of people who had nothing to do with the incident at all?


----------



## God of Nothing (Jun 2, 2021)

Nothing wrong with interracial couples. The push and fetishization of it is fucking disgusting though. 
i await the shitty stonetoss edits the butthurt fags will make if the comic page makes a resurgence


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 2, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Biden says fun things sometimes to reassure them he's a good goy.


We're getting presidents now who don't know to keep the quiet parts quiet, I love it.  He accepts what most submit to, where Trump would unironically praise Black Job Growth he unironically praises Black Man / White Girl hollywood fetishes.  Soon he'll be defending Rabbis from the idea that they molest more than the catholic priesthood, by arguing there are too few rabbis for it to matter.  Collect all your vaccines though, kids!  I can't wait.



R00T said:


> You aren't this customer's fetish artist are you, OP?


I'm not trying to be, I'm trying to be the opposite.  The man was a leftist who hates stonetoss, he panicked after what the 'alt-right' could do after Biden said this.  I tried not to indulge him, the alt-right are dead and twitter is going to twitter.  I don't actually think anything is going to come from this.  Its all so tiresome.



Bad Gateway said:


> None of this happened.


None of this happened then.  Not a word.  I'm not going to play along to only accidentally powerlevel myself.  You're too smart for me.



God of Nothing said:


> The push and fetishization of it is fucking disgusting though.


Race-mixing sets black men and white men against each other, and so politically they can get the result they want.    You will never see white guy / black girl from the supposed neutral parties, why is that?  It doesn't suit them to do it.  They would depict old-man young-girl age differences and white-girl harems if they thought for a moment it would help to create them rather than suffer universal scorn uniting former enemies.



Dom Cruise said:


> I too have noticed you see interracial couples constantly in ads now, like this Cracker Barrel ad for one example.


I stand corrected, a White Man / Black Woman.  This is genuinely the first time I've seen this.  I wonder how we got to this stereoisomer of the ad?  Maybe its happening genuinely now, or they're realizing they've only ever done the blacked.com version so often its clearly indicative of them rather than America?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 2, 2021)

God of Nothing said:


> Nothing wrong with interracial couples. The push and fetishization of it is fucking disgusting though.
> i await the shitty stonetoss edits the butthurt fags will make if the comic page makes a resurgence


Of course there isn't, but the fact that you see it almost constantly in ads now is creepy, it's not accidental, there's a purposeful agenda to why they choose to spotlight this so much.

The way politics and morality have been commodified by corporations is downright dystopian, they try to sell morality like they sell a product, which is a creepy overstepping of boundaries, because when you make morality just another cynical way to make money all you've done is corrupted the concept of morality itself, the idea of profit driven corporations preaching at you about morality is an inherent oxymoron, we're setting a really bad tone for the future with this.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I stand corrected, a White Man / Black Woman. This is genuinely the first time I've seen this. I wonder how we got to this stereoisomer of the ad? Maybe its happening genuinely now, or they're realizing they've only ever done the blacked.com version so often its clearly indicative of them rather than America?


The distance to getting swedish ads gets smaller every day:


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> None of this happened


I fucking know that already dude.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Jun 3, 2021)

> Haim Arlosoroff said:
> None of this happened


 


Bad Gateway said:


> I fucking know that already dude.


Getting more and more like reddit every day...


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 3, 2021)

annoyingfuck said:


> Getting more and more like reddit every day...


I don't know man, I'm just trying to get him / her / it to leave me be.  It happened but I'm not going to reveal stuff about my life to prove it.  Sorry if I'm making shit like Reddit.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I don't know man, I'm just trying to get him / her / it to leave me be.  It happened but I'm not going to reveal stuff about my life to prove it.  Sorry if I'm making shit like Reddit.


You can just send your ownership papers to Josh's service address ATTN: Bad Gateway


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 3, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


99% of the White women who miscegenate are hambeasts.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 3, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I too have noticed you see interracial couples constantly in ads now, like this Cracker Barrel ad for one example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh, don't you know that all historical events can be crammed into a modern perspective?

Lynch mobs, slave raiders, Nazis burning down Polish villages = Good boys who dindu nothin'
Blacks who wandered into the wrong neighborhood, British civilians getting terror-bombed = Evil Gommunist Jew-lovers


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2021)

annoyingfuck said:


> Getting more and more like reddit every day...


Reddit and kiwifarms passed each other in the night. Look at the very old kiwifarms messages and they are much more like reddit is now. Look at the very old reddit messages and they are much more like kiwifarms is now.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Jun 3, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Was not a smart move to be sure, but that justifies murdering a bunch of people who had nothing to do with the incident at all?


It doesn't excuse it, but it was a case of stupidity all around, tbh.  The people were riled up because a newspaper wrote a sensationalist account claiming (or at least implying) that a white girl had been raped (when the white girl didn't claim that and also didn't want to press charges) and claimed a lynching was going to happen -- so they basically egged it on.  The Sheriff allegedly asked for the black men to come and support him in protecting the kid (then denied that he ever did such a thing).  The white mob, seeing black men with guns arrive, went home to get their own guns and things escalated from there.

Also, it might not have been 100% racially motivated.  The year before a mob in Tulsa lynched a white dude for killing someone.  They were an equal opportunity lynch mob, it seems.

Well, if China becomes the next super power, at least we'll get ads like this one:


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jun 3, 2021)

>person depicts what they're seeing at the time
>woah it's like they predicted the future


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jun 3, 2021)

That stonetoss comic was specifically making a joke about shitty ads that have fuckall to do with the thing they're selling, and has been brought up as a meme each time it fucking happens. There was an official brand twitter image that was literally hyper detailed artwork of ronald mcdonald and the burger king snogging it out a year or 2 back thats infinitely closer to a "prediction" in this comics case because it's literally a fucking fast food burger company ad thats just weird almost softcore porn shit people would usually only see in parodies of shit.

However, the interracial couple thing is a real actual dumbshit corporate push thing in media. It's been a joke amongst critics of commercials for years because it somehow makes the company look even MORE racist when it's either ONLY interracial couples if there's white people involved. You never see it with a wide variety of races, just white people. The reasoning for this is dumb stupid corporate shit and that whole "critical race training" or whatever the fuck goes on behind the scenes. Long story short it's mainly wealthy white people being completely brain-dead and thinking depicting white people together is a bad thing but any other race has to be with any other race because "cultural heritage" or whatever.


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> You will never see white guy / black girl from the supposed neutral parties, why is that?


You see less of this because if a white guy gets with a colored woman, it's seen as "fetishism" and "evil colonism". (Though too be fair there is historical precedence for the latter. Ever notice how most Mexicans have Spanish last names and very few have Aztec names?)
If a white gets with a colored guy, even if there's obvious fetishism, it's considered liberating or something like that.


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> 99% of the White women who miscegenate are hambeasts.


Ever see Zendaya's parents? It's like you took the ugliest and fattest black guy and white woman and bred them.


----------



## LmaoCow (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> You will never see white guy / black girl from the supposed neutral parties, why is that?


Too few people encourage sexual relations between white guys and black girls, because the left wants white men to be asexual/homosexual as much as possible and black women are oftenly getting disgraced by black men for their feels towards white men. Keep in mind that the same people are also going nuts over white men dating or having sex with Asian women.


----------



## Schway (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> You will never see white guy / black girl from the supposed neutral parties, why is that?


I'll take a more crude and direct view to this as I think people are looking at the reasons given as an excuse rather than the true reason. Basically in a pairing like that on an instinctual level the guy is the one who's successful and who "won".

Women are gatekeepers of sex and in many ways they are "the thing of value" or the prize in every decent society. Men fight for them, they do things to prove themselves for them, they provide for them ect. Basically men try to win over women, and our conception of a successful man is in large part a man whom women want, or that's one of the main signifiers at least. When you pair a black guy with a white woman you're basically saying that the black guy is a successful man, he's desirable. And it's even amplified because he's apparently so desirable that the woman is willing to to some degree part with her tribe to be with him. 
This is why you'd see conquerors take women  of conquered places into their harem, no-one would think of it as a betrayal even if they disapproved of those kinds of relationships in general because he's in a way flaunting his prestige and dominance over the conquered.

I believe that's the feeling underlying the whole "fetishizing" / "appropriation"  mind bending they do to make it sound more elevated than it actually is. And yeah you'll see the white man black woman pairing every now and then, no message is without some noise, The funny thing is that like some other people pointed out the women are just as much opposed to their own men going for women of other races. It's my understanding black women are pretty pissed when black men get together with white girls, same with white women(though they do the whole fetishizing dance to cover it up), not sure about Asian women but it's a safe bet.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 3, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> We're getting presidents now who don't know to keep the quiet parts quiet, I love it.  He accepts what most submit to, where Trump would unironically praise Black Job Growth he unironically praises Black Man / White Girl hollywood fetishes.  Soon he'll be defending Rabbis from the idea that they molest more than the catholic priesthood, by arguing there are too few rabbis for it to matter.  Collect all your vaccines though, kids!  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be, I'm trying to be the opposite.  The man was a leftist who hates stonetoss, he panicked after what the 'alt-right' could do after Biden said this.  I tried not to indulge him, the alt-right are dead and twitter is going to twitter.  I don't actually think anything is going to come from this.  Its all so tiresome.
> ...


First time you've seen it? How much TV do you watch? That's a real question, because if I didn't see TV when I go home to visit my parents, I probably wouldn't notice. Man, it's not Black Man/White Woman anymore, probably half or more of all commercials have White Man/Black Woman. I'd say they normalized the first so much that they've decided it doesn't even pay off anymore, just move on to the rarer pairing.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 3, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> First time you've seen it? How much TV do you watch? That's a real question, because if I didn't see TV when I go home to visit my parents, I probably wouldn't notice. Man, it's not Black Man/White Woman anymore, probably half or more of all commercials have White Man/Black Woman. I'd say they normalized the first so much that they've decided it doesn't even pay off anymore, just move on to the rarer pairing.


I don't own a TV, we're an internet house with Ipads and desktop computers.  I think that is the missing piece of the puzzle to be honest, people compete to get the eyeballs of an increasingly smaller audience.  An audience which is clearly more 'woke' than the average American, causing the feedback from the audience to the advertisers to become more confidently Neo-liberal.  The American doesn't change nearly as quickly as the TV audience/advertiser feedback loop.

It is a fetish, they want to see it but not live it just like every NIMBY.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Jun 3, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> It's been a joke amongst critics of commercials for years because it somehow makes the company look even MORE racist when it's either ONLY interracial couples if there's white people involved.






Protip: People don't care about that!


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 3, 2021)

Alkaline Cab said:


> View attachment 2229722
> Protip: People don't care about that!


Yep, that's another stonetoss comic which may become literally true once Bruce Jenner becomes the next Californian Governor.  The Republican will become so overjoyed that their attempts at being hip and with it has born fruit, and they'll line up every queer they can find.  They will overwhelmingly be Jewish, and the press will continue to mock their whiteness.  We'll not be able to comment on their obvious slide away from morality and sense, such will be the republican party's dopamine rush at being thought of as less disgusting by the most disgusting of America.

Further and further the republicans slide away from any set of morals other than the most degenerate of Democrat's.  Alongside the vain ego stroking of standing for the least important cases of rule of law, their vapid constitutionalism when the other side doesn't play by those rules, and their hypocritical and insipid sloganeering against tyranny of the majority.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Reddit and kiwifarms passed each other in the night. Look at the very old kiwifarms messages and they are much more like reddit is now. Look at the very old reddit messages and they are much more like kiwifarms is now.


All the Reddit right wingers said fuck this I'm going to kiwifarms. Meanwhile all the lefty kiwifarms or trolls remorse kiwifarms users went to Reddit and became troon. It's obvious that I'm being hyperbolic but there is truth to the hyperbole.


Alkaline Cab said:


> View attachment 2229722
> Protip: People don't care about that!


The sad part is the way the gop is going within ten years I wouldn't be surprised if I see that shit.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Yep, that's another stonetoss comic which may become literally true once Bruce Jenner becomes the next Californian Governor.  The Republican will become so overjoyed that their attempts at being hip and with it has born fruit, and they'll line up every queer they can find.  They will overwhelmingly be Jewish, and the press will continue to mock their whiteness.  We'll not be able to comment on their obvious slide away from morality and sense, such will be the republican party's dopamine rush at being thought of as less disgusting by the most disgusting of America.
> 
> Further and further the republicans slide away from any set of morals other than the most degenerate of Democrat's.  Alongside the vain ego stroking of standing for the least important cases of rule of law, their vapid constitutionalism when the other side doesn't play by those rules, and their hypocritical and insipid sloganeering against tyranny of the majority.
> 
> View attachment 2229776


More likely the gop will become an irrelevant party of "centrist" cucks meanwhile the DNC will go full communist and when CRT and the bugmen actually force Johnny redneck to abide by their queer globohomo shit that's when I see violence break out.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 30, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


I love race mixing


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 18, 2021)

I remember asking some adfag why they put so many interracial couples now and he was like "well, everybody is doing it so we didnt want to be left out"

Another less retarded one told me it was to hit all demographics. When I asked why there werent more white male/black female or /asian female ads he said it was because white women hated those and they are the main consumer base

So basically white women go ape when they see "inferior" women getting their white men, but white men dont bitch as much when its the other way, or dont matter because they arent that much into CONSOOMING


Suburban Bastard said:


> I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


If I were white I would be concerned that the vast majority of the white women who do that end up single mothers living off the state, adding expenses that will require more taxes that will most likely come off my pocket


LeChampion1992 said:


> All the Reddit right wingers said fuck this I'm going to kiwifarms. Meanwhile all the lefty kiwifarms or trolls remorse kiwifarms users went to Reddit and became troon. It's obvious that I'm being hyperbolic but there is truth to the hyperbole.
> 
> The sad part is the way the gop is going within ten years I wouldn't be surprised if I see that shit.
> 
> More likely the gop will become an irrelevant party of "centrist" cucks meanwhile the DNC will go full communist and when CRT and the bugmen actually force Johnny redneck to abide by their queer globohomo shit that's when I see violence break out.


The republicunts are already like that, the tiny face guy goes around with a black gay republican

And when the dems go full-maoist it will be too late for violence, cletus will get dragged out his house and sent to a gulag in alaska


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 18, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> If I were white I would be concerned that the vast majority of the white women who do that end up single mothers living off the state, adding expenses that will require more taxes that will most likely come off my pocket


simple, don't be an incel


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 24, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> simple, don't be an incel


Idgaf what they do and what they fuck, want to fuck dogs? go ahead, just dont ask for tax money when you fuck up your life.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 24, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I love race mixing since it’s gets huwites chimping about over girls they never were going to win over.


50 year old women with 3 kids and shitty office jobs?

Wow us whites are missing out.


----------

